
On Tooling and Static Typing - adamnemecek
https://medium.com/techboi/on-tooling-and-static-typing-12bfa8f5db00
======
draw_down
> There is no need to have API documentation open in a separate browser window
> or wade through the source code in order to find out how to use a function.

Only true if function names and signatures tell you everything you need to
know about how it behaves.

~~~
spronkey
That's not really true - a good IDE will have navigable inline docs that pulls
from both static type data as well as documentation. However, you can perform
the same with static analysis of annotations and doc blocks in dynamic
languages, so... it's hardly an advantage of static typing.

~~~
shakna
I believe that was an idea introduced by Smalltalk, so it was even pioneered
by a dynamic language.

